# Rose Canyon turkey



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

A friendly FYI,

I know the first round of turkey hunts is coming up soon and I know there has been some traffic here discussing the area, but the private owners are patrolling the area pretty heavily (including cameras). The public property is part of the county park, so hunting there wouldn't be the brightest idea either. 

Please save yourself the time and expense of entering and hunting on private property, the fish and game has been involved on several occasions, so understand its not just your pocketbook that would feel the pain.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't hunt turkey and I don't hunt in Salt Lake county. But why are you so possessive of your piece of dirt? Your big brother kick you out of his sandpile when you were young? :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

redleg said:


> why are you so possessive of your piece of dirt?


Why wouldn't a land owner be "possessive" of his/her land?

I didn't take it that way myself, just a friendly tip to be careful and RESPECT others "piece of dirt".


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

redleg said:


> I don't hunt turkey and I don't hunt in Salt Lake county. But why are you so possessive of your piece of dirt? Your big brother kick you out of his sandpile when you were young? :roll:


Thanks red, couldn't have illustrated my point any better.

I'm rather possessive of it because of people like you, I have had to fence, gate, repair and patrol the property because apparently a sign that politely asks people to respect private property isn't enough. This piece of property represents a significant investment of both time and money, an investment that could have been avoided had people not decided to use the land to test just how deep their truck could dig without getting stuck, or to use it as the new "free" county dump for everything they were either to lazy or to cheap to haul there.

The posting was a courtesy to anyone who might have spent the time driving there only to find that the were not able to hunt there. I would appreciate the same had the circumstances been reversed.

If you owned more than the 1/4 your house sits on and you had to deal with the careless and inconsiderate 10% of the population that chooses to ignore someones privacy/property rights you would understand.

BTW, no older brothers.


----------

